# Anorexic to overweight



## RainbowJellyfish (Jul 8, 2010)

In the beggining of 2009 I hardly ate anything and I would workout obsessively. I would have my health/fitness journal,track everything I ate,and set scedules. I use to be about 165 pounds, i lost weight,I weighed about 130 pounds. I felt that was still too heavy. I am 5'8. I don't know what happened, but by ocotber 2009 I started eating alot,and than it became non stop. I went to the doctor to check if I had something wrong. I knew it wasn't any. I gained so much weight. I am now 185 pounds. I feel weak and disgusted. I try to get back in the habit like before, but I just can't. I don't know what happened. I use to go for six mile walks daily,plus workout most o the day,p90x,and plus my own workouts. I tried that six mile walk yesterday, it was fine, i was extra hot and sweaty, but today my ankles are so sore. When I stand I feel so much pressure. I keep eating junk food, and it dosnt even satisfy me. I just don't know what to do anymore. I know that I will either be overweight or anorexic again. I can't see myself just being healthy.


----------



## MrShyAndTimid (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi there. I'm not sure if you wanted to hear anything from anyone, but I thought I'd chime in. All I can say is that you have to do things gradually. It might be amazing if you lose weight like crazy in a short amount of time, but if you aren't able to maintain it or change the way you view things. It only comes back at you harder. I'm about 5'7" and the heaviest point in my life, I was maybe 250+ lbs. I finally got myself to workout and stuff but I took pills and lost weight like crazy. Like MAD CRAZY. Only to have regained some of the weight and continuing to eat unhealthy. I eventually got on track and made small changes along the way. I use to drink a lot of soda. I cut that out and drank only diet. Eventually I stopped drinking diet or any carbonated drink. I've always wanted to hit the 150lb mark, but I'm always stuck at 160lbs - 170lbs. However, I've been able to stay healthy and not fall back into old habits. It's hard, but I kind of see the similarities of SA and Fitness. You have to gradually change things and it eventually adds up in a big way.


----------



## town4town (Jul 13, 2010)

I used to be anorexic and putting the weight back on was a really depressing process for me and eating was not enjoyable. Being thin made my body feel very pure and clean so when I started to eat large portions again It felt sooo wrong. Its as if I saw where every pound of fat was being put back onto my body. Putting the weight on is very hard but its so worth it. I see myself going back to my old ways sometimes and I will always have the same kind of mindset but you just have to deal, sounds mean but seriously what anorexic really wants to gain the weight back. We just have to do it you know.


----------



## LaBellaMancini (Feb 15, 2011)

MrShyAndTimid said:


> Hi there. I'm not sure if you wanted to hear anything from anyone, but I thought I'd chime in. All I can say is that you have to do things gradually. It might be amazing if you lose weight like crazy in a short amount of time, but if you aren't able to maintain it or change the way you view things. It only comes back at you harder. I'm about 5'7" and the heaviest point in my life, I was maybe 250+ lbs. I finally got myself to workout and stuff but I took pills and lost weight like crazy. Like MAD CRAZY. Only to have regained some of the weight and continuing to eat unhealthy. I eventually got on track and made small changes along the way. I use to drink a lot of soda. I cut that out and drank only diet. Eventually I stopped drinking diet or any carbonated drink. I've always wanted to hit the 150lb mark, but I'm always stuck at 160lbs - 170lbs. However, I've been able to stay healthy and not fall back into old habits. It's hard, but I kind of see the similarities of SA and Fitness. You have to gradually change things and it eventually adds up in a big way.


What pills did you take?


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

I have a bit of that mentality. I am either good at being unhealthy or being too obsessive with being healthy.

I can't seem to master a meduim level of health.

I also cannot even begin to look for that frame of mind that has me in the zone. Its great when I got it, but have no idea what to look for at the moment. 
If I knew what it was I'd go get it, no what I mean?


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

RainbowJellyfish said:


> In the beggining of 2009 I hardly ate anything and I would workout obsessively. I would have my health/fitness journal,track everything I ate,and set scedules. I use to be about 165 pounds, i lost weight,I weighed about 130 pounds. I felt that was still too heavy. I am 5'8. I don't know what happened, but by ocotber 2009 I started eating alot,and than it became non stop. I went to the doctor to check if I had something wrong. I knew it wasn't any. I gained so much weight. I am now 185 pounds. I feel weak and disgusted. I try to get back in the habit like before, but I just can't. I don't know what happened. I use to go for six mile walks daily,plus workout most o the day,p90x,and plus my own workouts. I tried that six mile walk yesterday, it was fine, i was extra hot and sweaty, but today my ankles are so sore. When I stand I feel so much pressure. I keep eating junk food, and it dosnt even satisfy me. I just don't know what to do anymore. I know that I will either be overweight or anorexic again. I can't see myself just being healthy.


Okay, firstly, it's going to be difficult learning to eat normally when recovering from anorexia. It's also going to be very difficult to get back into shape when you've gotten up to 185. Your body has been put through a lot and ít's not going to easily adapt to all the changes you've been putting it through. You're going to be sore when you work out, you're going to feel like crap, and your weight loss and stabilization won't come as quickly as you want it to.

That being said, it's not hopeless at all. 5'8 and 185 is honestly not horrific, and the fact that you haven't been at this weight for too long works in your favour. It's not like your body has been used to a sedentary lifestyle for years; it's easier for someone in your situation to put on muscle and drop weight than someone who's been heavy for years.

The most important thing though, I think, is that you need to realize this is about more than food. People don't starve themselves, then turn around and overeat themselves into sickness because they're emotionally healthy. You've gotta examine what makes you do this to yourself, because ít's hard to stick to a healthy regime; it's virtually impossible to stick to it if something inside you is telling you that there's no point.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I feel the same as you. I know this thread is a bit old but wanted to reply. I had EDNOS and go in cycles of bp-ing and restriction. Over the summer I restricted heavily and was looking rather small but after stress of September and school I was in binge city. I am now back to restricting and feeling much better. I understand how it feels to not be able to eat normally. If I try to do that I always binge in the end bc I feel I am eating too much already what the hell, lets drown our emotions lol. Anyway, if you ever want a friend to talk to this about you can PM me =)


----------

